# For the serious firearms trainer



## Tgace (Sep 4, 2005)

Ill take a couple of these for my birthday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Northern Lights Tactical TRACS-TS


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 5, 2005)

That is COOL!  One or two of those would definately liven up the trips to the range .


----------

